

Recite - Turn a Quote into a Masterpiece - jamesgolick
http://www.recitethis.com/

======
zoba
Just wanted to let someone know that after I press "Create" I get an overlay
that says "Connecting" and it appears to be stuck there, since it never
connects. Developer console has an error "Failed to load resource" on this URL
<http://www.recitethis.com:8901/socket.io/1/?t=1355166704000> My quote was "I
dream beyond my means"

Chrome Version 23.0.1271.95

~~~
snogglethorpe
For me, nothing at all seems to happen no matter what I click on, after I
enter a quote in the box; there's no error message though.

Well, If I click on "find a quote" it does take me to a page of quotes;
clicking on anyone just takes me back to the home page, with any message I
entered still in place.

Not even sure what this is supposed to be showing off (other than dodgy site
programming)...

~~~
tabbyjabby
sorry to hear about your issues, snogglethorpe. what browser are you using?

~~~
snogglethorpe
Firefox 17.0.1

[same behavior at work (behind firewall) and home (no firewall)]

~~~
tabbyjabby
what platform? I just fired up a version of FF on Mac OS X with the identical
version you are using and everything seems to be working.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Debian

------
piccsydaniel
Thanks for the <3

Let's eliminate ugly memes. Create a beautiful quote with Recite!

